# .msi Software Installation / Deinstallation



## bits'bytes (2 April 2011)

Hallo,

in letzter Zeit kommt es leider immer öfter vor dass ich Software deinstallieren möchte und dies nicht möglich ist. 

Der Grund dafür ist die fehlende .msi Datei mit welcher die Software ursprünglich installiert wurde. 
Das passiert sogar wenn für ein Produkt nur ein Update installiert werden soll. (z.B. Tortoise SVN). Das neue Installationsprogramm kann dann die alte Version nicht entfernen da die alte .msi fehlt.

Die hebe ich mir eigentlich nie auf - und somit habe ich Probleme.

Kennt hier jemand einen Trick wie man diese Software trotzdem wieder deinstallieren kann ? 

Danke schon mal
bg
bb


----------

